# PS3 Directv Genie Client?



## woogoob

Does anyone know if this possible?
I heard rumors that the PS3 was going to be RVU certified with an update.
I have googled and haven't found anything to say that this has happened.

Gary


----------



## mechman

I don't believe that it is yet or that it ever will be.


----------



## Audiohallick

Dish Network says spring 2014 but I haven't heard anything from DirecTV.

http://dish.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=817267

Edit: Added link from Dish Network


----------



## Ares

I doubt there will be an app from Directv for the PS3, back in late 2013 NFL Sunday Ticket was in the works for the PS3 but for some unknown reason it was pulled. According to Directv NFL Sunday Ticket will not be available to PS3,PS4 Xbox 360 or Xbox One and as far as I know nothing else is in the works either. If you check the RVU Alliance they have a list of products that have been certified.


----------



## natelivliv

, i also have a PS3 hooked up to wireless, but i was unable to "chain" them together even though i tried many times. On the topic of the powerpoint hookup, i have heard MANY bad reviews of them and that they are expensive. Another bad thing i heard of was that they have to be on the same circuit and breaker in your house. Tonight i went out and picked up a linksys gaming adapter from bestbuy for $84. after about 30mins on the horn with tech support from linksys, i was able to get online with the box. the link below is to bestbuy's website and the adapter. hope it helps out. Good luck!!




Lucky Patcher 9Apps VidMate


----------

